

Show HN: Better accounting software, what should my killer feature be? - bdclimber14
http://getrunrate.com

======
code
I guess the first question off the top of my head is how is different than
current competitors (i.e. indinero, etc)? Would love to suggest but would also
make it a lot easier to know what you already have.

~~~
bdclimber14
Thanks for the comment, I appreciate it. I was really hoping to get more
feedback, oh well.

The big difference between inDinero is the philosophy behind how bookkeeping
should be done. I think there are 2 big segments right now: Mint.com for small
business (includes inDinero) and QuickBooks replacements (Xero, sassu). The
latter is what we are going after, and the big difference is that all
transactions originate from the user, and not the bank (you can't trust the
bank, in theory). So accounting is a manual entry process, with those
transactions reconciled against a bank account.

One thing we are working on is a mobile app for users to take a photo of a
receipt and a corresponding transaction will be created based off of the
information. This also digitizes all your receipts, and makes them searchable.

We're still validating this idea, and are getting mixed feedback. Some people
love this idea, some don't see any value because they just use inDinero and
trust the bank transactions. Some people save all their receipts and its a
huge pain, some people don't care at all.

I hope this makes more sense, I'd love to know more of your thoughts. Feel
free to email me at sean [at] orangeslyce.com too.

